# Looking for Ranger FUN owners



## craigjoh (Feb 20, 2001)

I am a new owner of a 1983 Ranger FUN, hull number 21. I am looking for other owners for exchange of information.


----------



## morte100 (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a Ranger 22 (no fun  ), but check this for some owners:


Update...I can't post links because I'm too new or something. IM me and I'll send you the link. Or you could go to full-sail DOT com SLASH Fun23. Make sure to capitalize the F.


----------



## poltergeist (Oct 26, 2006)

*I'm sure you're trying to be helpful, but ...*

Chances are the original poster found what he wanted during the seven years since his post. ;-)

I'm just trying to save SailingDog one post ... please come back and participate, morte.

Kurt


----------



## Cheap Thrills (Mar 16, 2013)

craigjoh said:


> I am a new owner of a 1983 Ranger FUN, hull number 21. I am looking for other owners for exchange of information.


I have a Ranger 23 FUN in Kemah, Texas. Have you had any luck getting any information from other owners?


----------

